# Never fails!



## Bearit (Nov 23, 2020)

Once again, we got our spot opening morning, did our home work, scouted and found the x for a hefty amount of divers. Put out 150+ dekes and long lines, perfect set up with perfect wind. 6:39 was legal shooting light and at 6:15.....her comes the Calvary. Young group of guys in two boats sets up within talking distance, maybe 50 yards away. I don’t understand the ignorance and lack of respect for the fellow hunter these days. To make matters worse, no ducks fly within the first 30 min of legal shooting light, so what do they do? Hop in there boat and run up and down the lake about 4 times. It’s ridiculous, and I truly hope these guys are on this forum, I’d love to bestow some knowledge on them. Rant over.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 23, 2020)

What knowledge you going to bestow on them. I’m   Curious !
You had them right next to ya. 
Sounds like a average day on the duck lake.


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 23, 2020)

It'll eventually fade whenever the next fad comes along.


----------



## Bearit (Nov 23, 2020)

kmckinnie said:


> What knowledge you going to bestow on them. I’m   Curious !
> You had them right next to ya.
> Sounds like a average day on the duck lake.


Well for starters, if your going to set up on top of someone atleast make sure there decoy spread isn’t 10 times larger than yours, second when setting up on someone that close you greatly lessen your own chances of success, especially hunting divers. I guess I’m just a bit ignorant and think most folks think the way I do, be respectful and mindful of others. Error on the side of caution. And always keep in mind of who could be watching.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 23, 2020)

They didn't need that many deeks.  You already had plenty out.  LOL


----------



## HermanMerman (Nov 23, 2020)

Sold my duck boat and haven’t hunted in Georgia in ten years due to having the exact same scenario play out over and over again.


----------



## Uptonongood (Nov 23, 2020)

I just hate to read these threads. I hunted a lot of public land and over time the quality of the hunts eroded. I eventually ended up leasing some good property and never hunted public land, including State management hunts again. I'm very sorry to hear about your struggles. 

There is something magical about ducks or geese working the decoys that just brings great joy and excitement. And you get yahoos who think the experience is like a dove field...


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Nov 23, 2020)

Even private land has the same issues, many clubs pack blinds into a small area to increase profits, or they don’t have a clue what is going on. Just like opening day this year, I was invited to shoot a private club, but turned it down due to the way they hunt. I chose to hunt public instead.


----------



## nix03 (Nov 23, 2020)

Why not talk to them when they were set up beside you??


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 23, 2020)

Took a guy with me on the Veterans week end. We were in the river on the Saturday. The guy told he was down for the next week end. I told him I was not. He just didn’t understand.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 23, 2020)

nix03 said:


> Why not talk to them when they were set up beside you??


Never does any good.


----------



## tucker80 (Nov 23, 2020)

No problem in our spot, but did have a group decide to park ON the freaking ramp while they got ready. Then a light bar in my face while I was backing in.
 All teenagers playing with daddy's money.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 24, 2020)

My personal favorite, take someone new to a spot (never take someone new to a good spot) come back and they're in there with other people. Only do that once, now if I take someone its to something I own that can't be leased or bought out from under me. Probably not the smartest idea but when I go I usually just go alone


----------



## Rich M (Nov 24, 2020)

This is duck hunting these days - too many guys, not enough places to go, and too dang few ducks.  So it piles everyone on top of each other and the guys who get there 2nd or 3rd have already decided that they will hunt it no matter what.

Then comes the long range duck shooting...  Well firing the gun in the air.

We were the late ones on Saturday but didn't mess anyone up.  Went by one guy's blind and he was having a hissy fit to be tied.  Thought he was gonna start shooting at us for motoring by him.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 25, 2020)

I got asked to go one time, truth be told the only reason I was asked is because I had a boat and they were going to be over loaded, 1 boat, 3 guys, layflat, ton of dekes, I made 4 guys and 2 boats and more comfortable conditions, they stuck the newer guy with me. He commences to shining someone off our spot passing by at 250-300 yards and talking junk and im sitting there like lawd have mercy.

I learned more about duck hunting that morning than in the 30 previous years I had lived, how you dont have to call shots, a red winchester #4 might could kill a canvasback if you lead them enough at 100 yards, that my decoys weren't arranged right, how to stand and take aim in a boat well before birds decoy, the evolution of duck hunting, why the sport is going down hill, unsolicited info on what was wrong with my boat, what I needed to do to improve it (all from a non boat owner) then for the following few weeks of the rest of that season a barage of txts asking when we were going back and no clue how this cat got my number.


----------



## hrstille (Nov 28, 2020)

Things have definitely changed & not for the good. All these guys now learn to hunt from YouTube & Instagram. Apparently killing a few wood ducks makes you a rockstar these days. I'd like to drop a few of these boys in the Midwest on a freelance trip & see just how good they really are. 99% would come home empty handed


----------



## Rulo (Nov 28, 2020)

Is the limit on Divers still 2 birds?


----------



## Para Bellum (Nov 29, 2020)

Rulo said:


> Is the limit on Divers still 2 birds?



Waterfowl limits are species specific.


----------



## little rascal (Nov 29, 2020)

Does anybody know how to hunt during the after morning mid day??? You see ducks go gently get them them up and set up real quick(hide) and wait on them to file back in. Killed many a limit that way. Why u gotta be there at daylight? If you aint hunting Woodies , aint gotta be there at daylight. Rookies!


----------



## Bearit (Nov 29, 2020)

hrstille said:


> Things have definitely changed & not for the good. All these guys now learn to hunt from YouTube & Instagram. Apparently killing a few wood ducks makes you a rockstar these days. I'd like to drop a few of these boys in the Midwest on a freelance trip & see just how good they really are. 99% would come home empty handed


I just got back from the midwest, the struggle bus line was long!!! All high flyers and the ones that where in range to call weren’t having it.


----------



## hrstille (Nov 30, 2020)

Bearit said:


> I just got back from the midwest, the struggle bus line was long!!! All high flyers and the ones that where in range to call weren’t having it.


Where did you go?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 30, 2020)

Just an FYI for anyone.... Arkansas and Mississippi (and for that matter the bootheel of Missouri) isn't the Midwest.  Stiil.....the.....south


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 30, 2020)

My very first morning out as a “man” I went across Spring creek at lake Seminole on my own vessel by myself. A 14’ heavy welded Jon. I had a Mercury 9.8 and I traveled about 15 yards at a time without having to clear the hydrilla. It took what seemed like hours!  I found my little point, set out my freshly acquired decoys, tucked into the cattails and waited with plenty of time to spare. About ten til legal I had an airboat literally drive through my spread. I can still hear the little plastic heads bouncing off his bow. A bit later two go devil boats camped out within 75 yards of me on each side. I had shot hit my boat so hard I was afraid for my safety. 

That was 1999.  This ain’t nothing new.


----------



## Bearit (Nov 30, 2020)

I stand corrected! I went to the Mid East! ???? Mississippi


----------



## hrstille (Dec 1, 2020)

Bearit said:


> I stand corrected! I went to the Mid East! ???? Mississippi


Hit Nebraska & Kansas. You'll thank me later. Mississippi gets good about the last two weeks of January.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 1, 2020)

I was unable to cross the border this year because of covid. It never fails that the international border prevents 80% of the ding dong duck commanders from crossing. A few trick to it and most that make the trip are accomplished hunters and have manners


----------

